# An update to my project



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

After several attempts to lift full arches, it became obvious that this was not the best method for someone working alone so after consulting the manual I found a small paragraph that said "for bldgs. wider than 30 ft. we recommend the half arch method" so I take and unbolt the first three arches on the middle and try this method,I still did not have the control to feel SAFE doing it this way so I turned to the single panel method,it takes a lot more time but feel safer as one panel is only 40 to 45 lbs. Now my caves are screaming from climbing up and down the scaffold,I use the pullies to put the panel in place,climb down go around the other side, up the ladder, place the bolts,climb down ,back to the other side, hold the bolt in place with needle nose pliers and spin the nut on. very time consuming so I went on line to find a used man lift. anything descent was 18K to 30K so I started looking at used bucket trucks ,found this one and got it under 11K. a 1986 International (Zeligson) 6x6 flatbed.w/75FT. highreach boom and removable material jib capable of 1500 lbs. I plan to finish the first three aeches with the single panel method then go back to half arch. I should be able to do it safely with this rig. when I am done I can use it for bldg. maintenance and clearing deadfall from my trees the truck has less than 26000 miles and looks as if its never driven off pavement


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You need some extra hands Rusty thats going to kill you with all that climbing that truck should help a great deal.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, "Go Big or Go Home!" That is one heck of a lift truck! I'll tell you Rusty, your legs and your schedule will be grateful for that truck. 
Looks like you are getting those arches figured out. That's going to be one heck of a building! Huge! Are you going to build your house and your shop in there once you are done!  You'll always be in the shade!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I think with the boom truck, my Freightliner and my toy hauler, a lot of floor space will be used up,I do plan on a game room and a music studio in there though,it is 6000 square feet after all,and I can add a second floor in part of it


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Keep us updated with plenty of pictures Rusty.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

wjjones said:


> Keep us updated with plenty of pictures Rusty.


Ditto....edro:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

wow , what a project, dont think I would attempt it. good luck


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

DrBailey said:


> wow , what a project, dont think I would attempt it. good luck


Shucks Dr lets fly over there and help him out!!!!! edro:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Ken N Tx said:


> Shucks Dr lets fly over there and help him out!!!!! edro:


 LOL, fly over is about all I can do!


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Doc! Long time and all that! Glad to see your still going strong!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

dyt4000 said:


> Hey Doc! Long time and all that! Glad to see your still going strong!


 hey dyt , back at ya, good to hear from you. Im still pluggin away. Two week into my second retirement!!


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello DR. B I like your sign off, I'm sitting here with the junkyard rescue that I did wondering now wether or not to sell it to a AG parts guy that will pay a bit more than I paid.
On another note, I was part of a crew building Wonder Buildings here I N IL., I have to commend your approach. I can't remember how we got things up and ourselves down from the rolling scaffolding that we used. But your truck wouldn't have fit into the places we were asked to put buildings.
THANKS, I needed that memory.


----------

